
Four Tools for Crowdsourced Funding - aj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/four_tools_for_crowd_sourced_funding.php
======
onreact-com
The actual term is crowdfunding. See: <http://p2pfoundation.net/Crowdfunding>

